# Fly Fishing the Texas Coast?



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome. LHL and high water.


----------



## Hiram Carter (Apr 11, 2019)

When you can find some calm days the fly fishing is stellar. String a few calm days together in the fall and that water will clear up and provide some amazing sight fishing in a foot or so of water. I had some incredible days on the fly in Laguna Madre. You will have a hard time not finding fish.


----------



## Gonz (Apr 29, 2021)

Hiram Carter said:


> When you can find some calm days the fly fishing is stellar. String a few calm days together in the fall and that water will clear up and provide some amazing sight fishing in a foot or so of water. I had some incredible days on the fly in Laguna Madre. You will have a hard time not finding fish.


Absolutely! I can’t wait until the mosquitoes are gone! I’ve been running into them wading recently but, I am having trouble feeding these tailing reds. I’ve seen a ton of very picky nice size reds tailing (and not moving around much) but, only been able to land a few so far. I think I need to keep adjusting my fly presentation closer to where their head “might be”…? Lately it just seems like they aren’t interested in anything else besides where they’re digging in the mud.


----------



## texican08 (Sep 13, 2016)

Gonz I live near the JFK causeway. Are you sure they aren’t drum tailing? I’ve been having trouble getting them to eat, tailing reds almost always want to eat.


----------



## chumpwg (Aug 6, 2021)

Gonz I know Lydia Ann Lighthouse when i see it!
i too just started throwing flies a couple months ago, so im definitely in the beginner phase.
i live in houston so have been catching large mouth in ponds and practicing my casting.
we have a weekend house in Rockport and have been throwing conventional down there for a couple years, on a weekend warrior basis
run a 2400 pathfinder so difficult to get skinny lol, and i have been wanting too!

i waded inside the big cut north of Lydia Ann, the one with all the oysters.
same thing for me, a bunch of boils but couldnt get them to take the fly. i just told myself they werent reds bc i never saw any tails lol.

ill let you know when im down there and we can link up.


----------



## Gonz (Apr 29, 2021)

texican08 said:


> Gonz I live near the JFK causeway. Are you sure they aren’t drum tailing? I’ve been having trouble getting them to eat, tailing reds almost always want to eat.


Dang Texican, you were correct! I could only see the silhouette of their tails since I was wading at dusk and into the night but, I went back again while the sun was setting this week and actually noticed almost all of them were black drum which now makes sense! I must have got lucky with a school of small reds and trout passing by last week. I did manage to land a couple nice drum after adjusting where I placed the fly tho.


----------



## Gonz (Apr 29, 2021)

chumpwg said:


> Gonz I know Lydia Ann Lighthouse when i see it!
> i too just started throwing flies a couple months ago, so im definitely in the beginner phase.
> i live in houston so have been catching large mouth in ponds and practicing my casting.
> we have a weekend house in Rockport and have been throwing conventional down there for a couple years, on a weekend warrior basis
> ...


Yeah buddy! I’ve only fly fished in there a few times tho, so I’m still trying to figure that area out. That’s a pretty nice boat but I’m not sure you’ll get far in there on it lol. 

I hear ya I’ve been trying to learn how to tie and fish as much as I can for almost a year now and it can be a lot to take in (at least for me it was), especially when trying to get accurate at casting! 
I know those boils, they can be really deceiving tho! I always feel like I’m chasing those schools of horse mullet!

I live in San Antonio but, I’ll be working down there for the next few months. I’ll be around there exploring as much as possible so yeah let me know when you’re around if you wanna run em down, cuz I’m on a mission! Ha


----------

